# Taurus pt709 slim jamming



## tiremancody (Jan 9, 2015)

I bought a used Taurus pt709 slim about six months ago and have been having problems with the gun ever since. I can rarely fire a full magazine out of the gun without it jamming up. I’ve tired many different kinds of ammo and I know that’s not the problem. I recently installed a new extractor thinking that might help, but it didn’t help at all. After I put the extractor in I made sure all the parts were clean and well lubricated. When it jams the gun fails to eject one of the expelled casing and the next round tries to chamber. I was wondering if anybody has had similar problems with this model of Taurus or if anybody might have an idea what the problem may be. I’d like to try and fix it myself before im forced to send it off to Taurus for who knows how long. I took a picture of the gun when it jammed at the range today and will include it in the post.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

How does the old extractor look? Can you detect any uneven or odd looking wear on the old extractor?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Possibilities:
You may be limp-wristing the gun during recoil. (How much pistol shooting experience do you have?)
Is the jam always the same? Was it also the same before you installed a replacement extractor?
Is the extractor spring weak? Or missing?
Is the ejector in its proper place?
Is the ejector bent or otherwise deformed?
Have you looked carefully for a burr or other "hook" inside the chamber? How 'bout leading?

I bet upon a problem with the extractor spring: Not enough pressure, or a missing (or broken) spring.

Taurus's pistol-production lines have quality-control problems.
We see lots of complaints, both here and on other forums.
We also see as many satisfied customers as complainants.
Buying a Taurus pistol seems to be a kind of craps-shoot: You may—or may not—get a good one.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/27312-attention-probelms-pt709-slimline.html


----------

